# *** 034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber Intake - Fits B5 & C5 Audi 2.7T ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber & Fiberglass Intakes are in stock and ready to ship!* []

Available in Carbon Fiber or Fiberglass. _(Optional fresh air duct not compatible with C5 chassis.)_



​
The X34 intake (aka X1 or X-1) is the ultimate cold air induction system for your 2.7T equipped Audi. It uses a large open element filter, as well as a heat shield to ensure that your turbos are drawing in cold, dense, filtered air. Can be used with a stock or aftermarket MAF housing such as our 034Motorsport billet MAF housings.

Kit features your choice of a high-quality carbon fiber or fiberglass heat shield, AEM Dry-Flow air filter, and includes all installation hardware. Available with an optional air duct to the fresh air intake on the factory core support.

We rate this intake for applications up to 800HP.

Built by 034Motorsport using the finest quality components, includes mounting plate for ignition control modules, aluminum piping, silicone coupler, hose clamps, and rubber sealing strip.

*Fitment:*


B5 (1999-2001) Audi A4 2.8L 30V _(Requires MAF Adapter)_
B5 (2000-2002) Audi S4 2.7T
B5 (2000-2002) Audi RS4 2.7T
C5 (1999-2001) Audi A6 2.7T _(May Require Slight Modification. Fresh air duct not compatible.)_

_*Please Note:* Specify whether you are using a stock MAF housing, or an RS4 or 85mm MAF housing below. Select between the fiberglass or carbon fiber heat shield below. *Heat shields are now available separately by selecting the "Heat Shield Only" option below.*_

*Click here to order!*

_*Feel free to PM or email me if you would like to order, or if you have any questions.*_ [up]


----------

